# Is spring clip necessary for bottomless diy portafilter?



## green123 (Jan 22, 2015)

I need a millennium pavoni europiccola portafilter & basket, but will want to convert it to bottomless.

I was going to order the individual parts, rather than a complete unit. That way I don't need to spout and it saves some money compared to the unit as a whole. I am trying to work out if I need to bother with the spring clip. I also think it may be possible to make my own handle.

My question is:

If I drill out the portafilter, will it make the clip superfluous? I have no idea where the spring clip fit into the portafilter, is it at the top or bottom and the fitting gets drilled out with the DIY bottomless mod?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

It's at or near the top. If you look inside the of you should see a small indent all the way round that it fits into. The clip helps keep the basket in place in the pf, without it the basket just freely slides in and out. Drilling out the bottom of the Pf won't cause a prob to this or make the clip superfluous


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I had my spare portafilter from my Gaggia drilled out, I removed the spring clip first though. As I knock out into the bin I don't want my basket flying out!

I removed it as it would've been damaged by the hole-saw. Can't see why you don't want it tbh?


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

My 49mm portafilter doesn't have a spring clip. Bit of a pain as you have to either dig the puck out in the sink or wait until it's cool.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

older pavoni portafilters i.e. 49mm don't have clips, the newer ones do.


----------



## shambles (Feb 4, 2012)

Richard Penny said:


> My 49mm portafilter doesn't have a spring clip. Bit of a pain as you have to either dig the puck out in the sink or wait until it's cool.


many years of soldering asbestos fingers help!


----------

